# ID Please



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

What kind of vic is this?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Body shape look like _Pundamilia_ genus, but I am not good at Vics so I can't tell the species


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi it looks like Pundamlia.sp"crimson tide" to me.
xris


----------

